

Washington will be the first state to offer Facebook voter registration - mikeleeorg
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/18/washington-will-be-the-first-state-to-offer-facebook-voter-registration/

======
cafard
Boss Tweed and James G. Blaine like this.

------
briandear
Is registering to vote that damned hard? I can see the intense possibility of
voter registration fraud. And, now Zuckerberg and Co will have access to voter
registration information? Bad Idea.

